# Conflicted Over Seiko 5, Considering Orient - Recommendations?



## zblaesi (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm a big fan of Seiko. Believe it or not, a few years ago, I splurged on a Seiko Spirit Blue Spark, but in a twist of cruel fate, NYC's subway system robbed me of it  I eventually bought a Seiko 5 Military watch to replace it, and while it serves my purposes nicely, I want something a little more dressy, with a metal band.

I recently ordered the Seiko 5 SNKL23, since it resembles some SARBs and I like the hands, but I'm a little disappointed. In particular, the watch seems very small, and it somehow looks less dressy as a result. Now I'm a little conflicted as to whether I should keep it or send it back. And if I send it back, what should I get instead?

I came across the Orient CEM6W001D2, which looks similar to the Seiko, only it seems larger and the blue somehow makes it look more eloquent. Apparently, it also sports Sapphire Crystal, something the Seiko lacks. It is more expensive, at $106, so I'm just wondering if it is worth the price. I have no experience with Orient.

What would you guys do in my position?

Thanks


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

get what you prefer, or get both :thumbup: ive got an orient mako xl and have no complaints at all with the watch :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the Orient brand holds something just a bit different over the Seiko brand. I am not knocking Seiko they make superb watches. I wouldnâ€™t buy from Creation as they donâ€™t have any customer service and Orient Japan will not help you unless you buy from an authorised dealer. The only other disappointment with Orient I found was they donâ€™t have a UK service centre for repairs. Check the Orient website. Thatâ€™s just my opinion; there are lots of happy customers on here. I would buy from the bay or the big river site that way itâ€™s easy to get refunded if your watch isnâ€™t right.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

if you don't like it then send it back, save your money for something you will enjoy.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for Orient Mako XL from me. I acquired an orange one from the sales forum recently and it's a great watch, looks classy and the auto movement keeps perfect time. I've got a black one coming soon, again from the sales forum, so I will post a pic of them together when the other one arrives.


----------



## zblaesi (Oct 4, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> I wouldnâ€™t buy from Creation as they donâ€™t have any customer service and Orient Japan will not help you unless you buy from an authorised dealer.


Can you elaborate? Creation is the only site that seems to carry this model, plus the price is very reasonable. I actually went ahead and ordered the watch, and apparently I bought the last one because it sold out immediately after.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Creation is a good option, but a slight risk if your Orient goes wrong as your warranty is with them, not Orient. I know Scott (Luckywatch) had problems with them.

That said, they are very cheap, and you will probably have no problems!

I really like Orients, have had 2 (none in the collection at the moment though, although I may well buy one shortly...). I rate them with Seiko and Citizen for quality, but I think their dress watches are a bit nicer, look more like Hamilton in some cases. The one you have picked out is particularly fine, with the detail on the dial, and display back.

Do put up some pics when it arrives!!

Cheers,

Alex.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I did a search on this model and found it on Amazon for Â£53.51.

Creation are fine but they tend to offer their own 2 year warranty rather than a manufacturer warranty. This just means that if the watch does develop a fault you will have to send it back to creation for repair and you pay the shipping costs both ways.

Really all down to what sort of saving you are making compared to buying from a local source. Seiko have very good build quality so you would be unlucky to have it go wrong so just enjoy it when it arrives.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

And if you want to "step up" in the Orient line: http://www.orient-watch.com/orientstar/index.html


----------



## zblaesi (Oct 4, 2013)

richy176 said:


> I did a search on this model and found it on Amazon for Â£53.51.


I suppose I should mention I'm in the US. I couldn't find the watch on Amazon's US site. (Actually, I'm having trouble finding it on the UK site as well. Where did you find it?)


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

zblaesi said:


> richy176 said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search on this model and found it on Amazon for Â£53.51.
> ...


I just did a search in Google for those model nuimbers - can still find the Seiko today but nothing coming up for the Orient but it did show a very nice Orient Blue Mako. Might have to be creation for the Orient you want.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

normdiaz said:


> And if you want to "step up" in the Orient line: http://www.orient-watch.com/orientstar/index.html


Oooooo! some of those look nice.

:fox:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

zblaesi said:


> richy176 said:
> 
> 
> > I did a search on this model and found it on Amazon for Â£53.51.
> ...


Map of U.S. Orient dealers. http://orientwatchusa.com/where-to-buy


----------



## zblaesi (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I received the watch from Creation Watches. It didn't seem to come in original packaging, but it did come with instructions that mention Orient's warranty, so I'm not sure how that works.

In any case, I love the watch. I think I like this watch more than the Blue Spark I once owned. First, I find this watch extremely readable. The light reflects off the surface in just the right way, and since the face is a little larger than what I'm used to, it just seems easier to read. Second, the crown is extremely practical. It petrudes out far enough so that changing the time is easy with the watch still on your wrist. Finally, it looks amazing. The face has a lot of nuance, and its looks vary with the lighting.

Here are two photos:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I like my orient mako very much and very good time keeper at that.


----------

